# quick question about coralife pc lighting...



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok i have two 24" 2x65 watt pc that im using on my 75g right now is that equivalent to having a 48" 4x65 watts?


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds about right....


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Not sure what you mean exactly but lamps are about the same light output for the same unfolded length of lamp. For instance, if a 55 watt PC lamp were unfolded it would be about the same length as a 54 watt linear lamp. The light output of the PC lamp is like 100 lumens less but uses 1 watt more. So pretty much the same thing. The PC lamp fixture however is likely to be less efficient than the linear lamp fixture. The PC lamps don't last as long either. BTW I am not sure if there is a 65 watt linear lamp but likely a single 54 watt linear lamp will equal a single 65 watt PC due to better fixture and lamp efficiencies.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

If you where to buy a 4x65w pc fixture from coral lice the only diference would be it is in one housing. The only way there might be a diference is if one uses strait pin and one uses square pin the output might not match 100% between the two bulb types.


----------

